# Fucking bitchfest (regarding conservativepunk.com)



## CaseyCatastrophe (Jun 30, 2007)

Conservative... punk? What?

And when I asked these assholes to explain how conservatism correlates in any way with the punk subculture, they just took a bunch of cheap shots. FOR FUCK'S SAKE, MAN! As you can see, there was only one individual that actually answered the question at hand. The rest is "pwnage" history.

Then, the other night, I made the mistake of entering the chatroom. Did you guys know that altruism is immoral? NO? Well, don't even try to debate it because "morality is objective!"

I have _never_ met such an ignorant and angry group of people. And I work fucking customer support! At least I get paid on an hourly basis to deal with that bullshit.

BLAGHKLADJLAKSDJLKJLI!!!


----------



## A better World (Jul 23, 2007)

i know that website sickens me. Punk is about rebellion, freedom, and community. For some reason people like michale graves took that to mean conformity, structure, war, and thatcherism. I think we should make a collective effort to bombard them with hate mail. 

p.s. funny story the bassist from my friends band tried ripping michale graves devil loche out when they played with him


----------



## Mouse (Jul 23, 2007)

I will expound two cliches

to each their own
and
negative attention is still attention


----------



## Rizzo (Jul 24, 2007)

I say we all sign up for the shit and then wreak absolute havoc on there faggot ass little site


----------



## Poking Victim (Aug 1, 2007)

wow. people are dumb. you know that.


----------

